# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  أفضل شركات برمجة مواقع

## الحصن نيوز

*شركة فقط اضغط للحلول المتقدمة JCS*
  JUST CLICK SOLUTIONS 
شركة أردنية خاصة مسجلة رسمياً في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية تقدم باقة مميزة من الخدمات والحلول في مجال التصميم والبرمجة والاستضافة وادارة السيرفرات والحماية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات ومجالات الإعلان والتسويق، إضافة إلى ذلك يقدم فريق JCS خدمات استشارية احترافية في مجالات متعددة.

اتصل بنا

داخل الأردن

خلوي

0799362647 - 0775517058

ارضي
5150908   -    5151908

خارج الأردن 

خلوي

 00962799362647 - 00962775517058

ارضي

0096265150908   -    0096265151908

او عبر البريد الالكتروني :

info@justclick.jo - support@justclick.jo


*www.justclick.jo*

----------

